# A la carte polls - Leaderboard after poll #22



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Poll #22 was the first of the random polls, and it adds Beethoven's 8th, Varèse's Déserts, and Ives's Concord sonata.

1. Sibelius: Symphony no.5
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.9
3. Bach: Goldberg Variations
4. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1
5. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
6. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
7. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
8. Beethoven: Symphony no.8 in F, op.93
9. Brahms: Symphony no.4
10. Berio: Sinfonia
11. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
12. Bruckner: Symphony no.4
13=. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
13=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
13=. Stravinsky: The Firebird
16. Elgar: Cello concerto
17. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
18. Bartók: String quartet no.5
19=. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
19=. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
21. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
22. Handel: Messiah
23. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
24. Varèse: Déserts
25. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
26=. Brahms: Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60
26=. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1
28. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
29=. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
29=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.27
29=. Mozart: Requiem
32. Dvo&#345;ák: Cello concerto in B minor
33=. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
33=. Ives: Piano sonata no.2, 'Concord'
35=. Chopin: Ballade no.2 in F
35=. Chopin: Preludes, op.28
37. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
38. Janá&#269;ek: Sinfonietta
39. Haydn: Symphony no.94 in G, 'Surprise'
40. Smetana: Má Vlast


----------

